# Hello from Germany



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

Hello to everyone. 
My name is Sylvia, but have a heart to call me Sady like everyone else does  I'm writing from Wuppertal, a little town in Germany. where the busses fly  (Take a look http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/2b/Schwebebahn_ueber_Strasse.jpg ) It was hard to find a forum really broaches the issues of horses. Most of the pages I found on google are about dating with horse lovers and so on. But I'm glad to be here and I'm very excited of what goes on in here. 
I'm 26 years old and I'm actually came rom Hamburg. I think you know this beautiful and unique town in the north of germany. I moved to wuppertal just to start out as a trainee at a media agency. Then I wanted to move back, but I still get caught at Wuppertal and I think I have to stay here for a while. I get finished with my boyfriend and moved to another flat in Wuppertal, which was very expensive. And I have a job near Wuppertal and I have already friends. But somedays I will definetly go back to my hometone. Life is heard, you all know this. You can't always get what you want. 
I think you want to know something about me and horses. I began to ride at the age of 3 because my dad was a riding instructor. So I began really early to get on the horseback. At the age of 14 I began to train riders and horses on my own. And I ever prefered to do it gently, both, the rider and the horses. It was great fun. But most of the people are very sceptical. They don't knew this methods and and smile about me. But I don't care. And I doesn't change my opinion ever. Since today. And today I know I was absolutely right. The positive development in the last few years confirms that. But the biggest proof is - of course - my horse Tarek. I bought him at the age of 6 month. His breeder wanted to sell him to the slaughtery. So I've taken him with my without seeing him. I just have to say yes as one have asked me, if I wanted to buy him. I didn't think about it, it was a really stupid idea, but today am so glad to have him. He was in a really bad state. He was totally emaciated and he loose a lot of his coat because of malnutrition and parasites. Today he's healthy at all, but he retains sweet itch. He reacts allergic in a special sort of midges, also in grass, which is very problematic. But he's still alive and he's got a good one in my opinion.

Tarek at the arrival at 2002









His Name is Tarek or 3T (it means Terror Ton Tarek ). He is such a lovely and faithful horse. Today it's his birthday, so now he's 8 years old. I train him in classical dressage, but we are still on the beginning. I also do al lot of groundwork with him like schooling in hand, circus lessons like lay down and sitting, bow and so on. Also in tricktraining (he can oscitancy, laughter, say yes and no, bring things back and a lot of stupid but funny things  And I also traing a vaulting group, so he works as a vaulting horse. The kids love him, of course  We are both a little bit different, maybe that's the reasing why we are such a good team. And we do a little bit of horsemanship like parelli natural horsemanship, but in my own way. I don't want to follow straight rules, just want to do what feels right. Oh and I don't forget, a lot of things I've trained him with a clicker, especially the tricks and circus lessons. 

Tarek and me









Tarek doing a capriole













































Oh I think I wrote enough to introduce ourselves. 
Oh and please bear with my, it tooks ages since I really spoke and write in english. I bother 
I'm sure you want to see some pictures, so I'll open a new thread in the horses picture section soon.
Till next, 
Sady


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh I forgot, I got a little video with our history on youtube. Watch it if you like http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=o5vhssbksO8

Sady


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Wunderbar!
What a handsome horse! Very nice to see him from beginning to where he is now! You must have a special bond with Tarek.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Very nice horse, too.  Have fun posting!


----------



## Saddlebred girl (Apr 22, 2008)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the forum i hope you enjoy it here.i love your horse he is beautiful


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hallo und wilkommen zum Horse Forum!

I took German class in high school and went to Germany a few times. I hope i wrote everything correctly.

You've done such a wonderful job on Tarek. He just looks simply amazing. 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Tarek!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Wonderful job on Tarek!
And welcome.


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

Thank you all for your welcome posts. I hope I can really be conductive to this forum. Uhm and I really have problems with the tenses, so I hope you can understand me anyway.

Sady


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

oh my!!! he is beautiful 

welcome to the forum


----------



## galantova (May 24, 2008)

hello 

you did a great job with this horse. I'm really impressed. I 'd like to do some classical dressage movements with my horse too. You can come and teach us


----------



## Merel (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey neighbour!  

Welcome!
And Tarek is really lucky to have you! He's beautiful.


----------



## Horsiegal1774 (May 24, 2008)

*hallo!!!*

Guten Tag! Ich heisse Julie, von Vista California. 

I am not that great at German, but I have some of it down  I love horses, although I haven't been riding all that long maybe 5-6 years at the most, and that has been off and on.


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

Welcome to this horse forum!! You have an absoluty beautiful and amazing horse. I can see that you are an amazing trainer and rider! Keep doing what you are doing ... because just from the pictures... it looks like you two have an absolutly amazing bond!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Sadie!
I didn't know you were on here! I hope you don't mind I started a thread about your boy in the breed section. I didn't realise you were part of the forum


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

*hello Sady*

your horse looks like my Sonny!!!! such a wonderful job you have done with Tarek and wonderful to keep him alive!!! active and healthy. I have questions for you do you mind?????

Kirsti


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey Kirsti,
where did you post your questions? Couldn't find them  So, what did you want to know 
Sady


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi Sady, you are a remarkable lady!!!! first off i lease a wonderful 1/2 percheron gelding 6yrs-he wasnt worked at all for 2 years- i have had him 3 months now =however his initial training was good-he is quite dominate and is bordering on buddy sour-his long time pal fuzzy. he is great in the evenings-however taking him from the herd and fuzzy is very very trying!!!!!!We are working on basic obedience, stand, whoa (awesome) walk trot jog canter,
helping him collect himself and show him i am a good leader. He broke away from me twice and very easily, just being a snot=banged me up a little no real harm done=stud chain went on and few problems since. but he does push me around a bit i am working on that
we are showing at an amature show in sept and i want to show halter as well as english and gaming. 

my biggest question to you is how you began/prepared your horse for doing all that he does. did you start out intending to train him to do tricks or did it progress to that? how do you know it is appropriate or can any horse do it and enjoy it????Sonnys 
picture is posted in the pictures section and his story is in the general under "the imaculate conseption of sonny" posted last month. any ideas you can give are most welcome
and i so admire you for your work and dedication to saving your marvelous horse
Kirsti


----------

